# Home gym equipment help



## new bench

Hi, I'm in the market for a home setup... With my job I don't get time to go to the gym so want a setup for the house make it more convenient for me to train.

Problem is I don't want equipment everywhere.. Would prefer one machine that would effectively do most exercises.. Was looking at a c700 smith machine, bearing in mind il be training alone and want to stay safe.. But have also read some bad things about smith machines..

So with this in mind any recommendations would be a great help.

Thanks...

Graham


----------



## Kennyken

powerack

bench

olympic barbell and weights

that is all you will ever need


----------



## phoenixlaw

Looks pretty good mate for a home set up if your looking to save space. The only problem is the standard packages don't look to come with that much weight which may be a problem down the line.


----------



## Steuk

Bench, dumbells, rack, barbell, plates.

......And don't forget the huge blow up reebok ball. :lol:


----------



## new bench

Thanks for the replys.. So we're saying the smith machine is a waste of time? So I need a power rack...regular weight bench... And an olympic barbell and weights set.. Any recommendations on the bench? Just Olympic standard bench?

Cheers!


----------



## new bench

Could you give me an example of the sort of work out you would do with this equipment for full body? Maybe a link to your training regime or point me in the direction of good start for me to follow?

I will of course be doing my own reasearch but can't hurt to ask.

Cheers!


----------



## Mingster

You can do virtually any exercise you will ever need with one of these, an Olympic Bar and some plates.


----------



## new bench

Iv just been looking at powetec rack.. But they don't have the pull down or row attachments like the one in your pic.. What make is that one? Also wanted to ask what is a decent amount of weight to compliment the power rack?


----------



## Phil D

new bench said:


> Iv just been looking at powetec rack.. But they don't have the pull down or row attachments like the one in your pic.. What make is that one? Also wanted to ask what is a decent amount of weight to compliment the power rack?


I've got a powertec power rack, was considering the pull down attachment a while ago but to be honest i had a go on one and wasnt very impressed with it seemed very stiff


----------



## Davidmc1961

new bench said:


> Iv just been looking at powetec rack.. But they don't have the pull down or row attachments like the one in your pic.. What make is that one? Also wanted to ask what is a decent amount of weight to compliment the power rack?


Wouldn't worry about no cable pulley system tbh. You could do dips and chin ups.


----------



## Mingster

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php


----------



## new bench

Thanks phil... How much weigh do you think I should buy? Most places sell sets a 140kg.. But don't want to be swapping weights around all the time.


----------



## essexboy

There is a Nautilus 2nd Gen Leg press on Ebay at present, under £300.One of the best made,and its a steal.


----------



## Phil D

new bench said:


> Thanks phil... How much weigh do you think I should buy? Most places sell sets a 140kg.. But don't want to be swapping weights around all the time.


I think i started out with a second hand 115kg set (2x 20kg, 2x15kg, 2x10kg, 2x5kg, 4x2.5kg, 4x1.25kg) + a 20kg oly bar, didn't really take long until i was in need of more weight for deadlifts etc so i bought another 4x 20kg plates. Few years down the line and i need to buy another few 20kg plates. I'd recommend seeing if you can pick up a 'set' including all the small plates second hand for cheap as once you have all the small plate sizes you need you can just keep an eye out for 20kg plates for sale which come up all the time.


----------



## new bench

Mingster said:


> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php


Yeah.. This is the one I'm going to go for.. With 185kg Olympic weight set dip bar attachments.. But not sure about the bench.. The bodymax cf325 seems bit cheap looking.. I was hoping for one with preacher attachment.. Can you recomend a good one that wont blow my budget?

Cheers for the help.


----------



## Guvnor

Best to go second hand however if you can afford to buy brand new then go with strength shop for a hardcore power rack, but be warned that they do cost a few bob.


----------



## Pain2Gain

IMO u won't ever be able to get home gym kit any where up to the standard needed for truely effective training, I know not everyone will agree with me but it's my view based on many attempts to just what the op is trying to do, in the end it was always easier to just 'find' the hour 3 or 4 times a wk needed to go to a proper gym. I don't belive anyone can not find just 3 hrs out of 168hours of a wk to train.

That said of the best kit I've had or seen would be a combo Machine one of those you can do bench, various flys, cable pulls and legs on and a full set of olympic free weights, whatever you choose it won't be cheap, good luck:


----------



## new bench

Pain2Gain said:


> IMO u won't ever be able to get home gym kit any where up to the standard needed for truely effective training, I know not everyone will agree with me but it's my view based on many attempts to just what the op is trying to do, in the end it was always easier to just 'find' the hour 3 or 4 times a wk needed to go to a proper gym. I don't belive anyone can not find just 3 hrs out of 168hours of a wk to train.
> 
> That said of the best kit I've had or seen would be a combo Machine one of those you can do bench, various flys, cable pulls and legs on and a full set of olympic free weights, whatever you choose it won't be cheap, good luck:


If I really had to I could find a couple of hours I suppose.. But I work 80+ hours a week plus traveling time from jobs... And on top the 1 hour in the gym I need to get there and back.. Probly end up in the sauna too.. make my meals, lunch for work, and all other work in the house and garden.. It's just a far better option for me to have the equipment handy at home.


----------



## new bench

@ mingster.

The power rack you linked to is just the job.. Iv added it to cart. Along with optional dip bars and 185kg Olympic weight set. Just not sure about the body max bench.. Seems a bit cheap and basic.. I was hoping to get one with preacher attachment.. Can you recomend a decent one that is good quality but still won't break the bank?? This lot is adding up fast!

Thanks


----------



## new bench

Some of my post are being moderated for some reason.. Not sure why.. Can anyone recomend a good quality bench for the body max power rack that has preacher attachment.. One that's good quality but won't break the bank!

Cheers


----------

